# Increasing my cover is going to save me money.



## horusd (24 Jan 2011)

I am increasing my cover with Quinn from Healthmanager starter to Companycare plus.  It will cost me about €60 more a yr. But in return for doing this, I will actually:

1. make an add'l saving on my fixed consulants costs of €150

2. Save €25 on my annual travel insurance because I now have cover abroad.

3. Get a wider a better cover generally from the new policy.

All in all, the increase in cover will save me €115.00 .  There must be other people out there in this strange position. It's definitely worth checking out various options on cover.


Happy days.


----------



## horusd (31 Jan 2011)

Interesting development on this.  I rang Quinn to switch 2 higher cover.  They say that premiums will go up on Feb 01 and the only way I can change is to alter renewal date to Jan 01.  I opted for this, but it seems odd.  My original renewal was based on the "old" premium, and had I done nothing, this would have stood.  Surely if I opt for the increased cover, then logically the premium should be on the old rate as well?


----------



## NovaFlare77 (31 Jan 2011)

Before Quinn changed it, when was your renewal date?


----------



## horusd (31 Jan 2011)

1st of Feb, and at the old rate.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (31 Jan 2011)

Then what Quinn has done is correct.

The renewal price of your previous plan was based on what the plan would cost on 1st February. In your case, it looks like your previous plan did not have a price increase, even though most of Quinn's other standard plans went up on 1st January ([broken link removed]). And from your post it looks like at least some of the company plans will be increasing in price from tomorrow. 

So you were comparing the price of your HM Starter plan as it would be on 1st February against the price of the CC Plus plan as it is today (or as it was last week). 

By the way, I'm assuming that you got the CC Plus prices off the web or in a brochure. If it was a Quinn healthcare person that told you this verbally or by email/letter, they should have pointed out you would have been subject to the price increase by virtue of your February renewal date.


----------



## horusd (31 Jan 2011)

Okay, NovaFlare77 thanks for clearing that up.  I got 11 months on the lower rate anyway, so that's something.


----------

